# Tallinn Strings / Dorico 4



## pkennedy53 (Apr 22, 2022)

I'd like to use OT Tallinn with Dorico 4. Specifically Baltic Strings. SINE loads into Dorico nicely. I select Cello Sustains + LEG. This is where I start having problems. The channel syncs up and I do get the cello to play. The problem is my 4 measure tie last for about 2 seconds. I repeated this will all 'Sustain' articulations with no success. This happens with all the strings. Has anyone else experienced this problem and figured out what was going wrong?

Thank you


----------



## Gil (Apr 23, 2022)

Hello,
Does this post on using Tallinn Choir with Dorico 4 on the Dorico forum help you?
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## pkennedy53 (Apr 23, 2022)

I liked the post, but it focused mostly on Choir and expression mapping in Dorico, something I'm sure I'm going to have to do. Somehow, the problem fixed itself. Most likely when I restarted the system.

Thank you for the great reference.


----------

